

Show HN: Are They Using Google Apps? - mvip
http://aretheyusinggoogleapps.com/

======
27182818284
Other than paranoia reasons, Google Apps has seemed like the best choice for a
small startup / business. I don't know how it scales, but at $5 a person, it
is pretty nice. When I was last Googling around, I wasn't finding comparable
features in things like fastmail.fm, my hosting providers, etc, for such a low
price.

------
11thEarlOfMar
ycombinator.com

Busted.

